# مستعجل الى السيد صلاح الصاوي



## وسام النعيمي (25 نوفمبر 2010)

الى الاستاذ العزيز ....السلام عليكم 
واجهتنا في العمل بعض الامور الفنية المطلوب عرضها عليك لابداء رايك ورايء الزملاء الاعزاء ...
انا اعمل في مجال صيانة الانابيب النفطية.
حدث في منطقة الفتحة (بيجي)(محافظة صلاح الدين ) انه تعبر 9 انابيب نفطية نهر دجلة وهي منفذة من قبل شركتي (k.b.r) وشركة parsson الامريكية .
الانابيب مخترقة النهر بطريقة (hdd) و(concaret cover) وهما طريقتان تقليدية ومعروفة .
سوالي هو ماذا نعمل في حالة ان الانبوب يحتاج لعملية صيانة او استبدال وما هي طرق عبور الانابيب في الانهر .


----------

